# I want to shoot coyotes!



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

* :sniper: If anyone in SD knows where to go, or has some land that they want someone to come and shoot some coyotes, let me know! I am always looking for new places to go and try calling! :sniper: *


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Whats your name I am located in Conde SD and have good coyote hunting.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Watertown and Conde huh? Good to see fellow South Dakotan's here. I'm in Fargo now, but grew up in Frederick. Used to play Conde in football and basketball. Still teamed up with Doland???? Anyway, good luck to you both.

Kendall


----------

